# Info for felow plower tim pitta



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

* attention!!!! Attention!!!! This is in honor of a fellow plower and plowsite for tim pitta*


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok Guys this thread is in HONOR OF ONE OF OUR FELLOW PLOWER

TIM PITTA WAS TRAGICLEY KILLED DEC 13 HE WAS ONLY 26

We as Fellow Plow Guys are going to try and be an ESCORT for the funneral with plows and lights on as well as whom can attend the wake tonight and funneral tommorow

WAKE IS TONIGHT AT WILLOW FUNNERAL HOME 
LOCATION IS 1415 W ALGONQUIN ROAD 4PM TIL 9PM ALGONQUIN ,ILILLINOIS

FUNNERAL MASS IS TOMMOROW
DEC 16 2011 @ ST MARY CHURCH HUNTLEY
10:30 AM
Burial is going to be at Dundee Township East Cemmetary

Lets Us all Show are Support


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe his last name is spelled Pittas. Really, really sad story. His facebook page has been updated by his father and it's hard to read and imagine what he's going through.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What is his screen name?


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

affekonig;1380729 said:


> I believe his last name is spelled Pittas. Really, really sad story. His facebook page has been updated by his father and it's hard to read and imagine what he's going through.


Thanks AFFEKING Worst thing is it at this supposed to be wonderful time of year

Yes really Really Sad


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

grandview;1380736 said:


> What is his screen name?


Not sure as of yet grandview. But will Post as soon as I Find Out Thanks

And May God Bless you and Your Family this Season even if there is NO SNOW!!!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

sorry to hear the news, hope you guys can get the escort going


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a link to his facebook page. I really can't imagine how that dad feels. http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=505881332


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

PabstBlueRibbon;1380742 said:


> sorry to hear the news, hope you guys can get the escort going


Glad tosee ya Got my Message Pabst


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Let me know, I have a few trucks and would be interested in going.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok I have been in contact with Russ R&R on here an He and I are going to the wake This evening and anyone that wants to go please feel free to call me on my cell so as we can get a time togther and all go up or just let us know who may be coming to the wake or funneral

My cell is 708 250 0121 Dennis Mac

Thank You Guys For All your Support This is Part of what makes PLOW SITE a great Place


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I can be there with my truck tomorrow for the escort. 

We doing plows on?


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Mark13;1380775 said:


> I can be there with my truck tomorrow for the escort.
> 
> We doing plows on?


Yes mark plows and lights if allowed


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

That sucks, This is freaky, he posted this to face book on nov 11th. RIP brother.

Timothy Pittas-
Its only when we truly know and understand that we have a limited time on earth and that we have no way of knowing when our time is up , live each day to the fullest, as if it was the only one we had.
November 11 at 8:43am ·


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

is the escort thing legit? have you spoken with the family? are they alright with it? I would like to send a truck..keep us posted..


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Same question here, if all is good post the meeting place and time. I will meet you all there tomorrow morning.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Will Do thanks if you need anthing look back a few and my cell is posted


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DIRISHMAN;1380782 said:


> Yes mark plows and lights if allowed


Ok, just wanted to double check so I wasn't the only one there who was opposite of everyone else.

We did tractors for a friend so this seems fitting and is hopefully allowed. Most of us who were in the procession behind the tractors had some sort of warning lights on our pickup for the farm or snow/ice control and we were told by the funeral director person to turn them on and leave them on. We started at the same church but went into Huntley so the opposite way of pittas procession.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, this is so tragic. Prayers for his family!


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Wizard and my God Bless you and your family this season

Even if there is NO SNOW!!!!!!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

NorthernSvc's;1380788 said:


> is the escort thing legit? have you spoken with the family? are they alright with it? I would like to send a truck..keep us posted..


I agree that the family should be contacted. The intentions are all good, but the family may not appreciate it the escort the way it's intended. I don't know one way or the other, they may really appreciate it and they may not, it's just a very personal family affair I know that I wouldn't want to impose.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I will try to make it...........need gas


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1380880 said:


> I will try to make it...........need gas


http://www.tacobell.com/


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm down for tomorrow morning,if it's ok with the family. I wouldn't want to see a salt spreader if I was his family. Just saying because I have mine on.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm also down If its ok with the family I can bring 3 maybe 4 trucks if i pull out the back up truck ( it's not in the best shape)


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

If it goes down I'll call us99 in the morning and see if they can't say somthing on the air to get more guys out


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I would be more than up for this, I know when my mom passed this summer seeing a large procession was very comforting/touching. It would be nice to get in contact with the family first but I would be beyond up for this you guys just say when.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll be at my ship in crystal lake but would try to break fee for a hour if you guys get it ok'd with the family.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

So any info yet? I'm 2 hrs away and thinking about coming out, where do we need to go. Time etc. ? Post as soon as possible.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

let me know im down and would throw my truck and plowin the mix, so would my buddy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok guys here it Is

Russ and My self went to the wake this evening..open casket and very very Sad exspecialy when your childeren are not supposed to die before you. may god bless

Any way here it is

Tommorow Dec 16 2011 meeting is at the church in HUNTLEY ,IL
ST MARY CHURCH, HUNTLEY ,IL Church ### is 847-669-3137 if anyone needs it
10307 DUNDEE RD ......was also told it is located off of KRUETZER RD and I guess Dundee/

Time is as follows 9:30 start Mass at 10:30 and then from there to burial and afterward Refreshment???

Burial is going to be at Dundee Township Cemetary

Most of all His parents said to Russ and me that they would be honored if we all could show up it would greatley appriciated .......PER HIS PARENTS!!!!

THANK YOU


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have to go to Marengo @ 9:00am, if I finish early I will try to be there earlier. Hope to see many members up there.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

mikeitu7;1381396 said:


> I have to go to Marengo @ 9:00am, if I finish early I will try to be there earlier. Hope to see many members up there.


ok mike no problem thank you Thumbs Up


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

My condolences, raise those plows high boys 
Sincerely,Nick


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;1380785 said:


> That sucks, This is freaky, he posted this to face book on nov 11th. RIP brother.
> 
> Timothy Pittas-
> Its only when we truly know and understand that we have a limited time on earth and that we have no way of knowing when our time is up , live each day to the fullest, as if it was the only one we had.
> November 11 at 8:43am ·


First, may he rest in peace!!! And its awesome to see all you local guys putting that together.

Second, that's kinda crazy he posted that. Two friends of mine, who passed this year, both posted something very similar to that, within weeks of their passing.

This news is saddening!! My thoughts and prayers with his family.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll have 3 or 4 trucks up there, hope to see lots of guys.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

PowersTree;1381438 said:


> Second, that's kinda crazy he posted that. Two friends of mine, who passed this year, both posted something very similar to that, within weeks of their passing.
> 
> .


remind me to not post something like that to my facebook then.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I will try to make it


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm going to try and get off work for the morning.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I want a picture. wish i was back home


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'll be there in time for the escort.


Are we doing plows or no plows? I don't want to be opposite of everyone else lol


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a meeting early in the morning, so may not be in the plow truck but I will try and make it out.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

No plows unless it is on. Well for me I'm don't want to put it on


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

To everyone that is going today, god bless you. Really wish I could be back home to attend.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

ill be out west for work in the morning but dont know what my day will entail. ill try to make it out but not looking too good. kudos to you guys that are going out to show your support, doing a very good thing guys, honored to to know such a good group of people :salute:


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I am not going to be able to make it today guys, it was last minute for me to figure it out. My whole family is finally recovering from being sick so I can't miss work.
I think it's gret what eveyone is doing. It's nice to see how much people still care about one another even if we may not know someone that well or at all....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Heading out soon with three trucks


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I had to be at work this morning and won't be able to make it. Wish I could.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm heading out there soon I got a late start


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think I'm going to make it. It's 1hr away and its 10:10. take pictures guys.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Im not goingn to make it. By the time I droppepd my kid off at school and the 2 hr drive. I would be late. You guys that are making this happen, are doing a wonderful thing for this family. Hats off to you guys!


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Plow3442 mass will end about 45min so if 
you can make it by 11:10 you should be good i wold think


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

DIRISHMAN;1381817 said:


> Plow3442 mass will end about 45min so if
> you can make it by 11:10 you should be good i wold think


sorry I just saw this. I wanted to go too. have a good day guys.


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

Very sad story. It is awesome that you guys are going out and supporting this man, if i had more notice i would have made the drive up there. God Bless all!


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok So guys as I posted in our other thread Thank You to all of you who came out for this unfortunate event. This was not the type of m&g I Would have wanted but You all know who you are that showed up as per his father whom you all meet was absolutley amazed at the show of support& respect we a plowers/plowsite guys had for him and his family in his time of need.

All I can say is WAY TO GO GUYS ALL OF You , ....WE Did Them PROUD:salute:


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

any pictures of the escort


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey pabstblue I posted 2 pics in the weather tread and Dennis has a video he is trying to post


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Rich Graz;1382290 said:


> any pictures of the escort


Yes like snow guy said I have a video of 15+ of us Plowsite guys pulling in to the cemmetary and it looks realy good. I will try and have it posted some how by this week end or early next week. I will post it on this thread as well as our (the one and only chicago weather thread ) so keep your eye peeled for it soon. Thank You It was a wonderful site to seeThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok One more thing guys I need everyone that was at the funneral today to PM me with all of there info of who they are, company name and phone ,address town,city Zip so i can send an e-mail of the list to MR PITTAS that he asked for.. PLEASE THANK YOU GUYS


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys, just heard about all this. Certainly my prayers will be with the family. And to all you guys that went to support them, I'm feeling very proud to be a member of plowsite. Teared me up a little. 
God bless, and be safe!


----------



## bigplowguy (Aug 18, 2008)

I want to thank all of you that were able to make it out today for the funeral. As the head of snow operations for Qualityscapes where Tim worked I wanted to let you all know how deeply you touched his family and friends. While talking with his relatives and friends at the meal afterwards they wanted to know how we organized you guys to be there. When I would tell them that you were all people that we had never met and that you were just great people doing a great thing for one of there fallen they couldn't believe it. So I would like to thank all of you that came out again and for all of the kind words on here as well. I wish all of you a SAFE and snow filled winter season. 

May God bless you all. 
Howard


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank You CBY RAM
And May you and your family have a very Blessed X-Mass and a very wonderful and Blessed New Year. if ya stick around i have a video soon to go up on here of the 15 + trucks in procession to the cemmetary Thumbs Up Thanks Again DMac


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Tim was a long lost brother to all of us, even though not many of the guys knew him, but that is what we are here for. We wanted to show our respect for his mom, dad, brother, sister, and everyone that was there. 
We as plowers and landscapers are a very large family that is there for each other. 
If there is anything, anything at all, for you or his family please let me or anyone know we would help in any way we can.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok guys I am sorry . Here is the video but it came out wrong as far as being able to view it. I tried my best but try to enjoy it anway

Great Job to All We did us and there family Proud


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I also wish to extend my deepest condolences to the Pitta family, friends & coworkers, it sounds like he was a great guy to know.

As for all of you fellow plowers who pulled it together on such short notice... you guys are awesome!! :salute:


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

DIRISHMAN;1382560 said:


> Ok guys I am sorry . Here is the video but it came out wrong as far as being able to view it. I tried my best but try to enjoy it anway
> 
> Great Job to All We did us and there family Proud


Well done guys! Gave me goose bumps! :salute:


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

wizardsr;1383912 said:


> Well done guys! Gave me goose bumps! :salute:


Thank you wizard We all Did a good job and It was a very very respected Per his Parents.They did not exspect this many Trucks and Guys to show up. We realy surprised them and the Show of respect for them and Tim Was AWSOME ON THAT DAY:salute:


----------

